# When Are Children Ready?



## Rich Koster (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm looking towards my Baptist brethren with this cluster of questions. I know there are differing opinions about when someone is ready for Church membership and baptism. I'm curious about how parents approach the Elders of their congregation about one of their children expressing an interest in membership. Is there a minimum age in your congregation? Is it left up to the Elders to determine if a child is ready, or is there an age restriction in your constitution? If a child believes they are ready, is there a clause that exempts them from voting on issues until a stated age, but admits them by Baptism? I put this in the Family Forum, but it crosses over into other forums due to the nature of my curiosity.


----------



## Herald (Jan 26, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> I'm looking towards my Baptist brethren with this cluster of questions. I know there are differing opinions about when someone is ready for Church membership and baptism. I'm curious about how parents approach the Elders of their congregation about one of their children expressing an interest in membership. Is their a minimum age in your congregation? Is it left up to the Elders to determine if a child is ready, or is there an age restriction in your constitution? If a child believes they are ready, is there a clause that exempts them from voting on issues until a stated age, but admits them by Baptism? I put this in the Family Forum, but it crosses over into other forums due to the nature of my curiosity.



We baptize upon a credible profession of faith. If a child can articulate their faith, and we are confident there is understanding, we will baptize that child. Voting membership is a different matter. Our church constitution requires a person be (a) a member and (b) at least 18 years of age.


----------

